# My first T's home



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll be ordering my first tarantula Monday.  A 1/4-1/2 inch Brachypelma albopilosum.  I put this home together in a deli cup.  Does it look good?  Should I change anything?


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

That's the wrong photo.  This is it.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Holes in the lid too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 19, 2016)

looks fine. it is pretty large however for a 1/4" sling. i use vials for that size. is that a 16oz deli cup?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 19, 2016)

At 1/2" or less I put my Ts in a condiment cup, 1/4" or less in Thornton vials.

That cup looks great for a larger T, I would however sink in the dish when you use it. I've noticed small terrestrial Ts aren't always that "curious" to explore a cap and find out there's water. They seem to treat the cap as an obstruction. I make the cap near flush w/the sub.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

I don't know how many ounces it is.  The lady at the deli gave it to me.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

viper69 said:


> small terrestrial Ts aren't always that "curious" to explore a cap and find out there's water. They seem to treat the cap as an obstruction. I make the cap near flush w/the sub.


Would you give a water dish to a 1/2 inch T?  Or just use misting?

I'm happy I have a good home for it when it gets bigger!


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 19, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Would you give a water dish to a 1/2 inch T?  Or just use misting?
> 
> I'm happy I have a good home for it when it gets bigger!


water dish alone with occasional overflowing is fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lunarae (Aug 19, 2016)

I always do water dishes. If you need something smaller then a bottle cap. Try one of the monopoly hotels upside down, or if you need smaller then that go for the houses. Always good to have just in case in my opinion. I'm always paranoid of mine dehydrating.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 19, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Would you give a water dish to a 1/2 inch T?  Or just use misting?
> 
> I'm happy I have a good home for it when it gets bigger!


Yes I would, I always do. I don't rely on misting. The water droplets evaporate, and you never know when they are thirsty. However, not all Ts will drink from a dish. The key IMO is to pay attention to their abdomen size. If fat, they are fine. However, I have found once Ts reach 2" then eve a fat T will require water. AND, at 2" or more, a fat T may look like it won't drink, NOT TRUE.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 19, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> I don't know how many ounces it is.  The lady at the deli gave it to me.


It's likely a 16 oz.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you everyone!  I asked my husband to bring home some condiment cups from the restaurant where he works.  Love the idea with monopoly hotels.
@viper69 I know you've told me some things more than once and I appreciate you being patient with me.  As a thirty something, sleep deprived mom, sometimes some info doesn't stick as well.  Or perhaps that's true of everyone?  Either way, thanks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lunarae (Aug 19, 2016)

yeah they work excellent for me. if your the same from earlier I chatted with during the stream I did, I had one of the hotels set up in that little ones enclosure *nods*


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 19, 2016)

lunarae said:


> yeah they work excellent for me. if your the same from earlier I chatted with during the stream I did, I had one of the hotels set up in that little ones enclosure *nods*


Yup!  That was me.  I didn't notice the water dish at all!  I was to mesmerized by that little cutie of yours!


----------



## lunarae (Aug 19, 2016)

haha. it was pretty fun to see that up close, even if it wasn't 100% the best quality

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 21, 2016)

Okay.  Found some condiment cups.  How does this look?  There are 20ish holes in the lid too, which is clear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 21, 2016)

Well, we had a big, unexpected expense come up, so I won't be ordering tomorrow, but I'll be ready in a couple weeks when I can.


----------



## lunarae (Aug 22, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Well, we had a big, unexpected expense come up, so I won't be ordering tomorrow, but I'll be ready in a couple weeks when I can.


Aw I'm sorry to hear that, I hope everything is ok. It sucks when things like that happen.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 22, 2016)

lunarae said:


> Aw I'm sorry to hear that, I hope everything is ok. It sucks when things like that happen.


Yeah.  Just an unexpected bill.  Everybody's fine.  Thanks.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 22, 2016)

I was always under the impression that with little slings like that water bowls were more of a risk than a benefit and they can get most their moisture needs via food and using a dropper to get some water beads on the sides of the container/ on plastic leaves and such.


----------



## lunarae (Aug 22, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> I was always under the impression that with little slings like that water bowls were more of a risk than a benefit and they can get most their moisture needs via food and using a dropper to get some water beads on the sides of the container/ on plastic leaves and such.


Why would you say they are a risk? Please don't tell me you think they can drown >.<


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 22, 2016)

lunarae said:


> Why would you say they are a risk? Please don't tell me you think they can drown >.<


I have read stories, and heard others recommending against them that's all, is that not the general consensus? again, didn't state anything as fact. Which is why I said " I thought"


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 22, 2016)

If water droplets aren't a risk, neither is that monopoly cup.  It can only hold a few drops.  *So stinkin cute!*


----------



## lunarae (Aug 22, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> I have read stories, and heard others recommending against them that's all, is that not the general consensus? again, didn't state anything as fact. Which is why I said " I thought"


There are those who think that they can drown and that's why they suggest against them. Which is absurd in my opinion. T would already have to be sick and in serious detrimental health for that to happen from my understanding. I have water dishes for all of my slings. When you rely only on water droplets, that can evaporate, when they are there the T may not need water compared to once it's gone and the T may. To me it gives a short window to when they can hydrate themselves and adds a level of risk. Having a water dish that always has water available allows for those emergencies in life that may take your focus away from your slings if you are relying on having to provide droplets of water much more often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 22, 2016)

lunarae said:


> There are those who think that they can drown and that's why they suggest against them. Which is absurd in my opinion. T would already have to be sick and in serious detrimental health for that to happen from my understanding. I have water dishes for all of my slings. When you rely only on water droplets, that can evaporate, when they are there the T may not need water compared to once it's gone and the T may. To me it gives a short window to when they can hydrate themselves and adds a level of risk. Having a water dish that always has water available allows for those emergencies in life that may take your focus away from your slings if you are relying on having to provide droplets of water much more often.


Ah so its one of those " highly debatable" topics, understood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lunarae (Aug 22, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Ah so its one of those " highly debatable" topics, understood.


Lol yeah. Pretty much. But here's you a video so you can see just how well they 'drown' in water:






The hairs on their bodies are capable of trapping a layer of air between them and the water which keeps them from drowning. H. gigas is actually known for hanging out under water for long periods of time and hunt and eat fish because they are capable of this feat.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady (Aug 22, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> I have read stories, and heard others recommending against them that's all, is that not the general consensus? again, didn't state anything as fact. Which is why I said " I thought"





lunarae said:


> Lol yeah. Pretty much. But here's you a video so you can see just how well they 'drown' in water:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is so cool!


----------



## lunarae (Aug 22, 2016)

That's what makes me actually wanna consider getting an H. gigas just so I can set up a pretty epic enclosure for it to have the option to hunt fish XD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 22, 2016)

Very cool 


lunarae said:


> That's what makes me actually wanna consider getting an H. gigas just so I can set up a pretty epic enclosure for it to have the option to hunt fish XD


Very cool indeed, big difference between a 1/4" sling and an sub-adult though just my .02


----------



## lunarae (Aug 22, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Very cool
> 
> 
> Very cool indeed, big difference between a 1/4" sling and an sub-adult though just my .02


There is a big difference, I have heard from some that as a sling their bristles aren't developed enough to provide the same protection as adults. I kinda doubt that, but as a precaution that's why I use monopoly houses, their leg spans even at 1/4 in keep them from being fully submerged in them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 22, 2016)

Gotcha, I will say that inverted monopoly house/hotel idea of yours is pretty crafty thinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nephrite (Aug 22, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Okay.  Found some condiment cups.  How does this look?  There are 20ish holes in the lid too, which is clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better go looking for my monopoly board now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ceymann (Aug 22, 2016)

Nephrite said:


> Better go looking for my monopoly board now.


I know right? Lol


----------



## viper69 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ceymann said:


> Very cool
> 
> 
> Very cool indeed, big difference between a 1/4" sling and an sub-adult though just my .02



Read through all posts.

There are some serious breeders and owners who don't provide any water to their slings (*NOTE: I DO NOT ADVISE THIS FOR NEW T OWNERS*), they just feed them a lot to keep them plump. Just some practices I've learned as I've gotten to know people here.

Also, for my 1/4" slings, I've provided water bowls, never an issue with drowning. I've provided bowls to tiny Avic slings, deep enough for them to drown. They never do. In fact I've seen tiny Avics bury their body into water bowls up to just before their book lungs and drink. It's amazing how 8 legs helps out 

I've also seen some a few of my OW slings float on top of their water in their bowls, like water striders. They didn't drop like rocks that's for sure.

As I'm sure you have observed, a lot of people's husbandry is often a mixture of 1. What's best for the T, 2. What's easiest for the owner 3. At times, what is most cost effective for the owner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## spiderbesideher (Sep 5, 2016)

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> That's the wrong photo.  This is it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH that is the most precious thing! I too make make cute setups for my baby t's too. I can't imagine leaving them in a barren deli cup. I only wish I could find a tiny water cup - I just mist every few days.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

